# Connect nokia phones to ubuntu



## sabarigr (Aug 5, 2009)

I have nokia 9300 phone..
i want to connect it to ubuntu 9.04 through usb port for file sharing..

any help..?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

There is no official way to do this .. however various Linux Users & Nokia Phone owners say that it can be done with various methods 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2275758

http://tareqalam.wordpress.com/page/4/ (look for *Connect your nokia phone with linux without pc suite!!* down the page.



> HI I have found the following process to connect nokia phone modem with linux OS I have tested it in ubuntu. Its working fine.. hope this will help.. special thanks to some one who invented it..
> 
> This is how to do it…
> 
> ...


http://www.smokinglinux.com/tutorials/nokia-pc-suite-for-linux-with-obextool-on-ubuntu-gutsy

*obextool*



> ObexTool is a graphical frontend for ObexFTP which is able to communicate via the Obex protocol. Siemens S45, S45i, SL45i, SL45, M50, C55, S55, C65, C65V, Ericsson R320, T68i, T300, Ki700, Nokia 6230, Nokia 6230, Nokia 6670 have been reported to work.


there are no guarantees that these methods will work.

try to google for *nokia ubuntu pc suite*


----------



## sabarigr (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks .. i will try


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Good luck & don't forget to report back your findings .,.. good or bad :wave:


----------



## sabarigr (Aug 5, 2009)

sure..m amazed to see ur experience in various os es..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I like to play around and it helps me with my work.

I have hardly scratched the surface and some of our members don't have enough room to write down everything they do! :laugh:


----------



## sabarigr (Aug 5, 2009)

ok..i will contribute to your good thoughts..


----------

